# How have St Maarten LaVista, Flamingo and Royal Palm Fared ?



## JRS (Sep 15, 2017)

I believe the brunt of the storm hit closer to Phillipsburg side of the island more directly but I am wondering how these as well as Atrium over by that bay if they fared any better ?  Thoughts and prayers with all the locals, staff and others directly affected ....


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2017)

Even if they fared well, it doesn't seem that the island will be ready any time soon to accept leisure travelers. Irma was a direct hit on the island of Saint Martin/Sint Maarten. Reading on the TripAdvisor forums, it seems that the French side didn't fare as well as the Dutch, but either side is complete devastation. We pray for the people of these islands, as well as the others in the Caribbean and USA impacted by these storms.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2017)

Even if they fared well, it doesn't seem that the island will be ready any time soon to accept leisure travelers. Irma was a direct hit on the island of Saint Martin/Sint Maarten. Reading on the TripAdvisor forums, it seems that the French side didn't fare as well as the Dutch, but either side is complete devastation. We pray for the people of these islands, as well as the others in the Caribbean and USA impacted by these storms.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 16, 2017)

And news reports that a state of near Civil War prevails currently.


----------



## Soap900 (Sep 16, 2017)

You can get great updates and photos of all st Martin resorts by joining the Everything st Martin timeshare Facebook group. I've seen photos of all mentioned. They all have damage and all are closed. Another reason to join this group is that it is monitored and the moderator only posts messages about incidents that are verifiable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> And news reports that a state of near Civil War prevails currently.


These are older news reports. The Dutch did send in their Navy and the French have sent in troops too. It seems that order has been somewhat restored and aid is slowly getting to those that need it. Though it is still not a good situation in Saint Martin/Sint Maarten.


----------



## JRS (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok, thanks everyone with those updates.  Although it is not good news.


----------



## topmom101 (Nov 13, 2017)

An email from Diamond Resorts was received by a friend of mine who is an owner at the Flamingo that the Royal Palm and the Flamingo will be closed the entire year of 2018 and until further notice. Damage sustained by hurricane Irma to both resorts was more severe than originally assessed.


----------



## JOHN SABATEL (Nov 18, 2017)

I received a phone call stating that my reservation is in danger of being forfeited unless i join Diamaonds exclusive exchange service.  Of course there's a fee to join and a fee to deposit my weeks, but i should rest assured that they are nearing completion of the review of my maintenance fees for 2018, even though they will not be open, which they will be expecting payment for...... No bueno


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 18, 2017)

JOHN SABATEL said:


> I received a phone call stating that my reservation is in danger of being forfeited unless i join Diamaonds exclusive exchange service.  Of course there's a fee to join and a fee to deposit my weeks, but i should rest assured that they are nearing completion of the review of my maintenance fees for 2018, even though they will not be open, which they will be expecting payment for...... No bueno


Are you sure the call came from Diamond, and not from someone pretending to be Diamond?

There are scammers who operate by procuring owners contact information on the black market, then call or e-mail people on the list, pretending to represent the resort or association.


----------



## topmom101 (Nov 18, 2017)

John Sabatel, Diamond is waiving all exchange fees. I know this for a fact as I have 2 friends who are Diamond Resorts owners.


----------

